# The Brewhouse Beer Tasting



## AlphaOne (21/2/08)

2 pm 9th March 
8 international beers (including great divide yeti), plus a beer of your choice from the brewhouse range. Food provided with an educational (to some of you  ) talk from me. 
$30 if pre-paid, $35 on the day. 

ph: (07)30030098 
www.brewhouse.com.au


----------



## troydo (21/2/08)

SO IN!

thats 1 week before my birthday, will be bring a bunch of people on the 16th for happy hour 3-7 at least 

I must say you have a great selection of beers! I would love a tour around the brewery some time if possible!


Troy


----------



## winkle (21/2/08)

Well I'm a firm probable


----------



## Jye (21/2/08)

Sounds excellent :icon_drool2: Is there a cap on numbers and when do we have to be paid up by?

Now for the important question... are we talking sampling glasses or a pot of each :huh:


----------



## Ross (21/2/08)

Brendan,

you can put me down this time as a definate. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## AlphaOne (22/2/08)

great! 
we're limited to 30 this time, but if there is enough interest we'll stock up big time for the next one.

Better to book ASAP







Anchor Liberty has been replaced with Flying Dog Pale Ale (USA) and Kostritzer has been replaced with Kozel Dark (Czech republic)


----------



## bconnery (22/2/08)

I'm in too. Do you need us to contact the brewhouse away from this site to confirm or is this thread sufficient?...


----------



## bonj (22/2/08)

At this stage, I'm a firm possible.


----------



## winkle (22/2/08)

Head to head tastings, Ok mark me down as definate. Who else is keen???


----------



## vicelore (22/2/08)

damm you not being in Vic.


----------



## Batz (22/2/08)

B_chan said:


> 2 pm 9th March
> 8 international beers (including great divide yeti), plus a beer of your choice from the brewhouse range. Food provided with an educational (to some of you  ) talk from me.
> $30 if pre-paid, $35 on the day.
> 
> ...




So you saying $30.00 for 8 beers plus a feed?
That seems to good to be true! But if so put me down for two for starters.

Batz


----------



## InCider (22/2/08)

I'll know closer to the day... 

Oh...of all the weekends to have interstate visitors. But if they need to get to BNE airport, I'll take them by train to central, then kick 'em onto the Airtrain (if they can get a seat! :lol: ) and rock up. 

InCider.


----------



## NickB (22/2/08)

Count me in as a big yes! Back in brissy now, so I'll train on in and get into it! 

Cheers!


----------



## browndog (22/2/08)

DOH that's my wedding anniversary. lousy wedding aniversaries.....


Browndog


----------



## winkle (22/2/08)

browndog said:


> DOH that's my wedding anniversary. lousy wedding aniversaries.....
> 
> 
> Browndog



"Darrrling, I've booked us into an exclusive bistro for lunch in the city for our anniversary - hey where did all those AHB guys come from?"


----------



## browndog (22/2/08)

winkle said:


> "Darrrling, I've booked us into an exclusive bistro for lunch in the city for our anniversary - hey where did all those AHB guys come from?"



And Uncle Perry is going to look after the kids Darling.....


----------



## sqyre (22/2/08)

Bugger it.. i'm in too!!!  
Transport may be a pain, but ill work something out..
might need Mrs Sqyre to do a drop off and pick up.. from somewhere..


Sqyre...  
EDIT: oh yeh, so who/how do we pay, book, whatever?


----------



## troydo (23/2/08)

looks like im a definate for 2 at this stage


----------



## bonj (23/2/08)

OK.... it's passed through the senate, so I'm in!


----------



## winkle (23/2/08)

Brendan,
do you want us to individually ring the Brewhouse or assemble a "definate going" list on this thread? Pre-pay how? Good idea this , BTW - sounds very tasty.


----------



## AlphaOne (24/2/08)

well, you can prepay over the phone with a credit card, or cash at the bar.


... i am a bit hesitant about taking bookings over this thread. i think credit card is best.

money back if you cancel 24+ hours before the event


----------



## troydo (26/2/08)

Well im booked for 2 who else is in!


----------



## kram (26/2/08)

What time will it run 'til Brendan?


----------



## bonj (26/2/08)

I'm booked for myself!


----------



## winkle (26/2/08)

Me too. :beer:


----------



## Ross (26/2/08)

I've just booked as well.

Should be a good afternoon.....evening....night....morning :icon_drunk: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (26/2/08)

Danger Will Robinson! I can hardly remember the last time you lead me astray, Rossco... :lol:


----------



## Batz (26/2/08)

I am in as well :beer: 

Batz


----------



## AlphaOne (26/2/08)

Batz said:


> So you saying $30.00 for 8 beers plus a feed?
> That seems to good to be true! But if so put me down for two for starters.
> 
> Batz



9 beers 
some samples will be bigger than others, depending on stregnth/pricing.

roughly 250ml per sample (less for yeti)


----------



## Ross (26/2/08)

Batz said:


> I am in as well :beer:
> 
> Batz



Excellent - Good to see you making the trip Batz  

Cheers Ross


----------



## jlm (26/2/08)

I'm gonna try to make it, but am not in the good books after booking a spot at the Good Beer Lunch this weekend, which happens to be my wife's 30th. Oops.


----------



## Batz (26/2/08)

Ross said:


> Excellent - Good to see you making the trip Batz
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cheers Ross
Work is quickly getting in road of a good time,I think the holidays are over till Xmas :angry: 

Looking forward to catching up with you all,Julie and I are over nighting at one of Brissys best HB bars  :chug: 

Batz


----------



## bconnery (29/2/08)

When I rang to book the other day the lady asked me how I'd heard about the event...
"Just that we've had a real run of bookings today" she said...


----------



## NickB (29/2/08)

I'm booked in too. See you all there!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (29/2/08)

bconnery said:


> When I rang to book the other day the lady asked me how I'd heard about the event...
> "Just that we've had a real run of bookings today" she said...




Me too
I told her Perry Winkle told me,she went quiet for a while :lol: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (29/2/08)

Batz said:


> Me too
> I told her Perry Winkle told me,she went quiet for a while :lol:
> 
> Batz



As she should  
Looks like we've got a good roll-up. :chug:


----------



## Batz (29/2/08)

winkle said:


> Looks like we've got a good roll-up. :chug:




Nope... keeping well clear of that one :blink: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre (7/3/08)

I just rang up to see if i could book myself in, now that i have transport.
and the girl at the other end informed me they are
SOLD OUT!!!!
Function numbers have reached.
so they wont be taking any walkin's at the $35 price.
So if you didnt Book your out i'm afraid.

 bugger...

Sqyre....


----------



## winkle (10/3/08)

Should have fronted up anyway Sqyre, there were a few no-shows.
Loved the Great Divide Yeti.
Photographic evidence.
View attachment 18078

View attachment 18079

Good afternoon, thanks Brendan.


----------



## troydo (10/3/08)

WHAT A WINNER!

had a great time! When you said "welcome to beer club" i was expecting the next line was going to be "the first rule of beer club is we don't talk about beer club"

Was great to taste so many beers, I will DEFINITELY be at the next one!


----------



## AlphaOne (15/3/08)

Troydo said:


> WHAT A WINNER!
> 
> had a great time! When you said "welcome to beer club" i was expecting the next line was going to be "the first rule of beer club is we don't talk about beer club"
> 
> Was great to taste so many beers, I will DEFINITELY be at the next one!




haha, mate, i was this *holds fingers close together* close to writing up the rules of beer club maybe next time. glad you all enjoyed it. hope to see you along on the 12th of april!

ONE BEER AT A TIME FELLAS!


----------



## winkle (15/3/08)

B_chan said:


> haha, mate, i was this *holds fingers close together* close to writing up the rules of beer club maybe next time. glad you all enjoyed it. hope to see you along on the 12th of april!
> 
> ONE BEER AT A TIME FELLAS!



A Saturday session mate?


----------



## AlphaOne (19/3/08)

ahh, sorry... 13th!


----------



## Ross (19/3/08)

B_chan said:


> ahh, sorry... 13th!



....& the beer line up???


----------



## AlphaOne (25/3/08)

ok, there is...
hunter bock from potters brewery
Chevalier Saison from bridge road
moonshine, grand ridge
Barons lemon myrtle wit
the others are still in debate atm
i am going to see what i can scorce whilst in Melbourne on the weekend


----------



## mossyrocks (31/3/08)

Who's going to this?


----------



## troydo (31/3/08)

i bloody will be again!! was great last time!

Also Congrats Brendan on the AIBA, you seemed to bag a bunch of silvers and a few bronze!


----------



## mossyrocks (31/3/08)

Troydo,

Do you guys organise a table or just pay separately and meet up when you get there?


----------



## troydo (31/3/08)

we just booked and then metup when we got there..


----------



## mossyrocks (31/3/08)

Thanks.

Who else is wandering along?


----------



## AlphaOne (1/4/08)

ok, so beer list is finalised


Murrays Anneversary Ale
Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit
Gage Roads New World Wheat 
Potters Brewery Hunter Bock
Bridge Road Chevalier Saison
Two Metre Tall Clensing Ale
Brewers Pure Malt Ale
Holgate Winter Ale

not in that order


----------



## Ross (1/4/08)

Count me in, looks like a nice line up.  

Cheers Ross

Edit: wow, the list just got better. :beer:


----------



## AlphaOne (1/4/08)

yeah, a few medal winners in there too


----------



## winkle (2/4/08)

I should be there, with a bit of luck  .


----------



## troydo (2/4/08)

just booked! Rehan and I will be there!


----------



## Ross (2/4/08)

Troydo said:


> just booked! Rehan and I will be there!



Ditto....Can't wait  

cheers Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/4/08)

How do we book for this one?


----------



## bconnery (2/4/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> How do we book for this one?



Ring the brewhouse. Details are on the web page


----------



## Ross (2/4/08)

bconnery said:


> Ring the brewhouse. Details are on the web page



Or the first post on this thread B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik (2/4/08)

Thanks guys.

Edit: Booked and paid for.


----------



## AlphaOne (8/4/08)

almost full


----------



## bonj (8/4/08)

I was well and truly full after the last one :icon_drunk:


----------



## AlphaOne (8/4/08)

that wasnt to do with the 50 of my beers you drank?


----------



## bonj (8/4/08)

Actually no. I only drank the 2 of yours, plus the beers we were tasting. I would have been well and truly blind after any more.


----------



## Ross (11/4/08)

Bump....

This Sunday guys/gals...Brendan runs these at a small loss, so tremendous value for us...
Be there or be square B) 

Beers this month

Murrays Anniversary Ale
Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit
Gage Roads New World Wheat 
Potters Brewery Hunter Bock
Bridge Road Chevalier Saison
Two Metre Tall Clensing Ale
Brewers Pure Malt Ale
Holgate Winter Ale

so who's definately coming?

Ross
Geoff
Troydo
Mossyrocks?
Winkle?

Cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (11/4/08)

The rest of you HTFU and get your A$$ there 

:beer:


----------



## mossyrocks (11/4/08)

Sorry guys, I had planned the German Club Saturday & this Sunday but alas i cannot make either.

Maybe next one.

You all have a good time.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (11/4/08)

Ok, just booked me and the trouble&strife in for this one.
I'll probably regret this on Monday morning :icon_drunk:.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/4/08)

Time of kick off still 2pm?


----------



## Ross (11/4/08)

Yes 2pm - but will be there earlier http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/content.asp...p;eventid=48691

cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (11/4/08)

im working till 1 but will be going straight from work in


----------



## geoff_tewierik (13/4/08)

Dunno about you lot, but I certainly enjoyed myself today.

Anniversary ale was the highlight, note the spelling  

Nice to meet some new beer lovers too.


----------



## troydo (14/4/08)

you got it all wrong Geoff ... its aneversary



What a stunner of a night! i went home and installed 2 more taps into my fridge!


----------



## Ross (14/4/08)

Well I had a great time, but lost my wallet...So cancelled all my cards this morning...not happy Grrrrrrrr......

cheers Ross


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/4/08)

Oh that sucks Ross, bad luck on that one


----------



## winkle (14/4/08)

A good day out with a few great beers, finished up with a few weizen-bocks at home, struggling today  
Bad luck with the wallet Ross, now if I can find my camera I'll post some photos (probably largely of thumbs).


----------



## AlphaOne (14/4/08)

Despite my best* efforts it was still great!
thanks all for coming along.

i ended up at the downunder bar till 4 this morning with hot girls, after my lady cracked the shits at me... i am a bad person


*worst


----------



## AlphaOne (14/4/08)

oh wow, i'm a kit master!


----------



## troydo (14/4/08)

HAHA nice work brendan, No more champagne bottles?

Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## kram (14/4/08)

Sounds like an event I should've attended.


----------



## kommandant (14/4/08)

Ding! First post.

Thanks Brendan, had a great afternoon as with the first time. Here's to the next one :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/4/08)

B_chan said:


> i ended up at the downunder bar till 4 this morning with hot girls, after my lady cracked the shits at me... i am a bad person



That wasn't the two who came up to chat to you near the end of the event was it?

Both Ross and I cracked up when your missus planted herself in your lap - basically marking her territory


----------



## troydo (15/4/08)

at least she didn't cock her leg....

i cant believe im about to actually post that....


----------



## Ross (15/4/08)

Got my wallet back today; got dropped off in the local Police letter box last night  
Ready to give a sizeable reward until i found it had been left anonymously & only $5 out of approx $400 left :angry: 
Had already cancelled all my cards, but at least got my license, medicare etc back.

Cheers Ross


----------



## pokolbinguy (15/4/08)

Ross said:


> Got my wallet back today; got dropped off in the local Police letter box last night
> Ready to give a sizeable reward until i found it had been left anonymously & only $5 out of approx $400 left :angry:
> Had already cancelled all my cards, but at least got my license, medicare etc back.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Better safe then sorry hey Ross. But good to hear it turned up


----------



## winkle (15/4/08)

Here we are jober as a sludge.

View attachment 18562


View attachment 18563


----------



## winkle (15/4/08)

And a bit later...
View attachment 18564


View attachment 18565


View attachment 18566


----------



## troydo (15/4/08)

good times!


----------



## bonj (15/4/08)

Troy looks whacked in that last photo.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/4/08)

Jeez that stack looks great


----------



## troydo (16/4/08)

lol nah im just really photogenic!


----------



## Haydo (16/4/08)

Was a great night, definitely in for the next one.

Sucks about losing the wallet Ross (and the mongrels for gutting it)...I told you you should have stayed for a few more!


----------



## AlphaOne (21/4/08)

next one will be UK beers. meantime and Froach heather ale are on the list so far

I was going to brag that we have Red Oak 2IPA on tap, but Dave and I drank it all last night... hopefully we'll get it back, best Red Oak beer i've tried

in other news, our BRAND NEW hefe-weizen is tasting great

Roggenbock will follow soon


----------



## AlphaOne (21/4/08)

oh, also, it will be on the 18th of may


----------



## Jye (21/4/08)

Roggenbock :icon_drool2: cant wait.


----------



## Batz (21/4/08)

B_chan said:


> oh, also, it will be on the 18th of may




Bugger!

I'll be away for that one!

Batz


----------



## winkle (21/4/08)

I'll take some notes for you, Batz :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/4/08)

I'll be attempting to get to this next one after completely missing the thread about the last one until today....  Can we book in yet?

Cheers


----------



## troydo (21/4/08)

weak nick... just weak.....


----------



## AlphaOne (21/4/08)

yeah, taking bookings now, double check that Candice knows its on the 18th, i've emailed her but...


----------



## Batz (21/4/08)

winkle said:


> I'll take some notes for you, Batz :icon_cheers:




Your all heart Perry...cheers

And get Porked!

Batz


----------



## AlphaOne (6/5/08)

At last i have gotten a response from Purvis Cellars regarding my beer list!!!

to be confirmed:
Black Sheep Emmerdale
Ebulum Elderberry Black Ale
Fraoch Heather Ale
Heather Ale Kelpie
Guinness Foreign Extra Stout
Meantime Coffee Porter
Sharps Doom Bar Bitter
Belhaven Twisted Thistle

18th of May 2pm! 
sorry about the wait guys.


----------



## troydo (6/5/08)

tjhats gonna be a great weekend! friday 16th is my last day at work ! hooray for new job, so it will be alcohol fueled!


----------



## Sprungmonkey (6/5/08)

Went to be Brewhouse for the first time on the wkend.. Ill be back again in no time. great service, food and beer


----------



## Batz (6/5/08)

B_chan said:


> At last i have gotten a response from Purvis Cellars regarding my beer list!!!
> 
> to be confirmed:
> Black Sheep Emmerdale
> ...




So not a stinking wheat beer on the list hey?
And me away keeping your power going :angry: 

Bugger
Batz


----------



## Lobsta (6/5/08)

ooo, definitely possibly thinking about this one. this is the first time that it hasnt clashed with my work time table (7 day late night pharmacy+poor student=not much free time). looks like wicked fun. how does one book in? 

Lobby


----------



## AlphaOne (8/5/08)

one would call 30030098, and leave credit card details.

Cheers, 
Brendan


----------



## Lobsta (8/5/08)

B_chan said:


> one would call 30030098, and leave credit card details.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brendan



and if one didnt have a credit card?


----------



## bonj (9/5/08)

Bugger it! I'll be in Victoria then.


----------



## troydo (9/5/08)

convenient Bonj!


----------



## Ross (9/5/08)

I'm booked in.... should be another great day  

Cheers ross


----------



## troydo (9/5/08)

booked for Rehan and I again!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/5/08)

I'm coming, just lining up some fellow drinkers who got up me after the last event for not telling them about it.


----------



## AlphaOne (12/5/08)

very sad to say that we need to delay the tasting 3 weeks to sunday the 8th of June. 
time constraints and beer availability has caused the delay. 

My sincere apologies, Brendan


----------



## winkle (13/5/08)

Well it'll be easier for me to get permission then.


----------



## troydo (13/5/08)

Not so bad for me since i have to be out of the house by 530am the next morning


----------



## AlphaOne (29/5/08)

hey guys, dont forget the beer tasting is next weekend!


----------



## winkle (29/5/08)

Thanks for the reminder, :icon_cheers: I'll book in tomorrow.
All beers confirmed mate?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/5/08)

I have to pull the pin, got both days of that weekend taken up by something I can't get out of.


----------



## Paul H (29/5/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I have to pull the pin, got both days of that weekend taken up by something I can't get out of.



HTFU Geoff!


----------



## winkle (3/6/08)

I'm in, no work monday :super:


----------



## AlphaOne (3/6/08)

great! see you then!


----------



## Batz (3/6/08)

Hey I might be able to train it down for this too  

Batz


----------



## winkle (6/6/08)

So who else is going to this piss-up beer educational seminar??


----------



## Batz (6/6/08)

Batz said:


> Hey I might be able to train it down for this too
> 
> Batz




Bugger
I am not allowed

Batz


----------



## bonj (6/6/08)

I'm going! See you there. It was part of my birthday present from SWMBO


----------



## NickB (6/6/08)

Bugger, forgot (again) and working all weekend..... Fcuk, fcuk, fcuk..... :angry:


----------



## Haydo (6/6/08)

I'll be there


----------



## Ross (6/6/08)

See you there guys....  

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (9/6/08)

Ah the brewhouse beer tasting.
1. taste beers
2. ????????
3. wake up


----------



## bonj (9/6/08)

winkle said:


> Ah the brewhouse beer tasting.
> 1. taste beers
> 2. ????????
> 3. wake up


4. Profit!!

:lol: You were hammered when I left, mate. 

Now what was the recipe we planned for Rossco's Finger?  :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle (9/6/08)

Bonj said:


> 4. Profit!!
> 
> :lol: You were hammered when I left, mate.
> 
> Now what was the recipe we planned for Rossco's Finger?



Hey, I was drinking for 2  
Thanks Brendan.
What about a "Rosscos Finger" brew day


----------



## AlphaOne (10/6/08)

great time as usual
see you next month for the NZ tasting!


----------



## AlphaOne (16/6/08)

another 7-8 500ml bottles of Doom Bar showed up, i'm sure a few of you are interested... pm me and i'll try and arrange something (they wont be free


----------



## winkle (17/6/08)

B_chan said:


> (they wont be free



 

That was good.
Got a list for next month yet? I've recovered sufficently to think about the next one


----------



## troydo (17/6/08)

i missed it 

DAMN IT! must not miss the next one!


----------

